# birdhouse gourd



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

I have read two different ways of drying the gourd. One way is to leave it on the vine until it dries naturally. The other way was to pick it, poke two holes in the bottom, and allow to dry. Which way is better? I was thinking about trying it both ways but I have never grown them before so I don't want to ruin them. Thanks.




.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Pick them and allow them to dry, no need to poke any holes. You know they are completely dry when you hear the seeds rattling inside. I'm growing bottle gourds this year.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks. I think I will pick my first gourd today.




.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

You might want to wash them off in a light bleach solution also. It retards mold on the outside. I hang mine up to dry, but if they are on something like a screen there's no need.


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

How long does the drying process take after it is picked?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I dry mine all winter, but it's humid here.


----------



## momanto (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks For Asking. I Have Them For The First Time.. Wasn't Sure What That Spreading Vine Was.....thot Maybe A Seminole Pumpkin. So Far I Have 5 Growing. From Apple Size To Bleach Jug Size. Dd Gave Me A Number Of Exotic Seed Packs For Last Christmas....so Far Has Been Fun. Seaman Black Tomatoes Grow Quickly And Are Sweet.....are Good Even Before They Turn Dark.

Mom


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Our house is really dry from the wood stove and it still takes all winter to dry the gourds. Especially to the point that the seeds rattle.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

does anybody think it would work to dry it in the dehydrator????????????????


----------



## pookiethebear (Apr 29, 2008)

That would have to be one BIG dehyrator!


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

hehe,,that's what I was thinking


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

I hang mine in basement until they are completely dry as she said till the seeds rattle then I wipe off the outside with a damp rag to clean them


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I dry mine in an unheated garage over the winter and then soak them in soapy water with a little bleach and used a non-serated knife to carefully scrape off the skin. I use a green scrubber for the final cleaning. Rinse and let dry for a day or so and they're ready to paint or carve. 

Here's one I made a couple of years ago. We've had house wrens nesting in it the last two summers.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

that is beautiful,,I'd love to see some other gourds you've done if you have pictures. When you dry them in the garage over winter do you have any problems with them being in the freezing temperatures? I have to pick all the gourds in they garden and I have way too many to store in the house. I'd like to put them out in the barn to dry but I'm worried that the cold winter temps will ruin them.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I have had no problems with the gourds from being in the cold. I store all of them in an unheated garage/barn and they dry fine. I can usually start working on them around March, which is great because that's when the winter really starts to get to me and I need a project to keep me occupied. 

Here's another one. The little house wren was busy making his nest and was great fun to watch.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

we had a threat of frost last night, although we didn't end up getting any. I picked all the big gourds out of the garden,,I ended up with 46 and there's probably a dozen small ones still in there!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow - what a great harvest! Those are beautiful.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Amy, when do you plant your seeds? I haven't been able to grow large enough gourds around here (zone 5a) to make it worth while. They don't seem to have time to mature 

those are great, btw!
and I love your birdhouses, bluesky.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

We're zone 5a also. I started the seeds in the house,,I think it was the beginning of April. I really had just enough time for them,,last year I planted the seeds directly outside when it was warm enough and I ended up with one small gourd.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

ahhh....they transplanted well enough to grow! excellent news  I have had horrible luck with transplanting cucumbers and squash for some reason...but I'm going to have a go at it again next year! 

.....

Is it too early to start them now? Is it Spring yet?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

usually mine take all winter to dry...I just leave em out all winter...even in the snow.


----------

